# Obachd Notfall



## showman (7. April 2007)

Heute war ich mal wieder mit dem Moped in der Umgebung unterwegs. Und wenn ich mit dem Moped in der Umgebung unterwegs bin komm ich meistens auch in Ungelstätten sprich in der Scheune vorbei. Die Scheune und auch die schöne Röttenbachklamm wird den meisten Bikerinnen und Bikern aus dem Nürnberger Umland sicher ein Begriff sein. Nur leider wird es die Röttenbachklam zwischen Brunn und Ungelstätten in der bekannten Form nicht mehr lange geben. Es soll da nämlich Quartzsand abgebaut werden und zwar auf einen Fläche von ca. 65 ha. Dieter (der Wirt der Scheune) hat eine Unterschriftenliste ausliegen in die Ihr euch gegen eine derartige Nutzung des Gebietes aussprechen könnt. Ich hab mich selbstverständlich auch schon eingetragen. Aus gegebenem Anlass würde ich euch bitten so bald als möglich in die Scheune zu biken, walken, reiten, wandern, hüpfen, fliegen oder krabbeln und euch in die Liste einzutragen. Vielleicht kann da noch entgegengewirkt werden. Wäre doch schade um unsere schöne Klamm. Zur Veranschaulichung hab ich noch ein Bild angehängt.







Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (7. April 2007)

Das ist ja die halbe Strecke bis zur Unterführung Richtung Brunn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die wollen doch tatsächlich alles platt machen wegen ein bisschen Sand 

Hoffe ich das man das noch verhindern kann 
Natürlich werde ich auch unterschreiben (vielleicht schaff' ich es schon morgen) 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mupuckl (7. April 2007)

Wenn ich das Foto richtig interpretiere, dann ist die Klamm nicht direkt betroffen, sondern das Stück an der Asphaltstrasse.
Aber unterschreiben muss man auf jeden Fall und das werde ich auch!

frankenrabiator


----------



## Beerchen (7. April 2007)

willi69 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Foto richtig interpretiere, dann ist die Klamm nicht direkt betroffen, sondern das Stück an der Asphaltstrasse.


Naja, schaut eher so aus als wenn die Straße genau durch das geplante Abbaugebiet durch ginge, und die Klamm die Grenze darstellt. Wenn das tatsächlich so ist kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es spurlos an der Klamm vorübergeht. Schau Dir doch mal eine Sandgrube an, und dann sagst Du mir ob Du wirklich glaubst das ein direkt angrenzender Bachlauf unverändert bestehen bleiben kann.

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Riddick (7. April 2007)

Also ich denke auch, dass das gefährlich nah an die Klamm rankommt.  

Aber das wäre doch ein guter Anlass für eine "Unterschriften-Tour" in die Scheune. Mit 'ner ähnlich hohen Beteiligung wie im letzten Jahr, kriegen wir locker zwei Seiten voll.  


Riddick


----------



## Beerchen (7. April 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> ... das wäre doch ein guter Anlass für eine "Unterschriften-Tour" in die Scheune. ...


Tolle Idee  
Welches Datum schwebt Dir da vor?




Riddick schrieb:


> ... Mit 'ner ähnlich hohen Beteiligung wie im letzten Jahr ...


Du meinst diese Tour, oder?





Gruß 
Martin


----------



## smerles (7. April 2007)

Hmmh das is ziemlich übel... Ich wär auch für ne "Unterschriften-Tour" zu haben


----------



## showman (7. April 2007)

Es sollte ziemlich zeitnah sein weil die Listen irgentwann nächste Woche schon weggehen sollen. Werd evtl. morgen nachmittag auch noch mal rausbiken. Geht auf die schnelle was zamm?

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (7. April 2007)

showman schrieb:


> ... Werd evtl. morgen nachmittag auch noch mal rausbiken. Geht auf die schnelle was zamm?


Wann genau?
Wenns nach dem F1-Rennen ist, bin ich dabei  

Wenn ich alleine gefahren wäre, wär ich so ca. 13:00 Uhr losgefahren.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## showman (7. April 2007)

Ja dacht auch so an 13 Uhr.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Beerchen (7. April 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Ja dacht auch so an 13 Uhr.
> 
> Gruß Showman


OK, dann 13:00 Uhr ab Löwensaal  

Wer kommt noch mit 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (7. April 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Du meinst diese Tour, oder?


Genau die meinte ich.  




			
				Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich alleine gefahren wäre, wär ich so ca. 13:00 Uhr losgefahren.





			
				showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ja dacht auch so an 13 Uhr.


Muss mal sehen, ob ich da kann, denn ich bin meine Erkältung immer noch nicht ganz los; hab' noch leichtes Kratzen im Hals.  Aber wenn's morgen besser sein sollte, werde ich um 13 Uhr beim Löwensaal-Parkplatz sein.

Riddick


----------



## puma347 (9. April 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Tolle Idee
> Welches Datum schwebt Dir da vor?
> 
> 
> ...


krass,den ersten worauf ich da seh,war der spongebob


----------



## Würfelbecher (10. April 2007)

Ich war heute auch da.Der Wirt meinte es gäbe sogar ganz gute Chancen das Projekt zu verhindern.

Aber wäre es nicht sinnvoll wenn auch ein kritischer Artikel in der Tageszeitung(NN,der Bote) erscheinen würde?Was meint ihr?


----------



## smerles (10. April 2007)

Damn... Ich hätt Sonntag Zeit gehabt, hab diesen Thread aber vergessen.


----------



## Beerchen (10. April 2007)

smerles schrieb:


> Damn... Ich hätt Sonntag Zeit gehabt, hab diesen Thread aber vergessen.


schon mal das probiert:



 dieses Thema abonnieren

dann wärn wir wenigstens zu dritt gewesen

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Coffee (11. April 2007)

@ showi,

wie lange läuft die unterschriftenaktion noch? kann dir der wirt eine neue liste schicken die wir am freitag am pizzaplauder rumgehen lassen?

zudem wäre es wirklich schade wenn die klamm nicht mehr wäre. vielelicht sollte man wirklich mal an die presse gehen. dazu bräuchte man aber mehr infos, showi.....


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (11. April 2007)

Wollte heute nachmittag evtl. 'ne Tour in die Scheune machen, falls ich halbwegs pünktlich aus dem Büro komme (gestern hat mir jemand 'nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht  ). Wenn's klappt, könnte ich fragen, ob er mir 'ne Liste mitgibt, die ich Freitag mitbringe, und die _showi_ dann am WE wieder hinbringen kann.

Riddick


----------



## showman (11. April 2007)

Coffee schrieb:


> @ showi,
> 
> wie lange läuft die unterschriftenaktion noch? kann dir der wirt eine neue liste schicken die wir am freitag am pizzaplauder rumgehen lassen?
> 
> ...



Laß die halt eine faxen. Dieter macht das bestimmt. Hab leider kein Fax.

Gruß Showman


----------



## smerles (11. April 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> schon mal das probiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich vergessen  *Zum Schämen in die Ecke stell*


----------



## Riddick (11. April 2007)

Natürlich wurde es später als geplant, aber ich bin trotzdem in die Scheune gefahren. Bin zwar die letzten Kilometer fast auf dem Zahnfleisch gekrochen, da ich tagsüber fast nix gegesssen hab', aber die Hoffnung auf ein leckeres Stück Käskoung hat mich durchhalten lassen. Umso schlimmer war's dann, als ich lesen durfte, dass im April Montag und Mittwoch Ruhetage sind.  Zum Glück hatte ich wenigstens zwei Riegel dabei, die ich dann auf der leeren Terrasse verdrückt hab'.

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (12. April 2007)

showman schrieb:


> Laß die halt eine faxen. Dieter macht das bestimmt. Hab leider kein Fax.
> 
> Gruß Showman



showie, dann ruf doch bitte dieter an und sag ihm meine faxnummer die ich dir gleich per pm sende  ich bringe dann die liste mit am freitag.

coffee


----------



## Riddick (12. April 2007)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hab leider kein Fax.


Du hast 'ne Mail-Addi bei Web.de, also kannst Du auch Faxe empfangen (jedes Konto hat 'ne eigene Fax-Nummer).  




			
				Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> showie, dann ruf doch bitte dieter an und sag ihm meine faxnummer die ich dir gleich per pm sende  ich bringe dann die liste mit am freitag.


Ich schick Dir gleich mal die Handy-Nr. von der Scheune, dann kannst Du notfalls auch selbst anrufen, falls _showi_ das zu spät liest.

Riddick


----------



## SpongeBob (17. April 2007)

puma347 schrieb:


> krass,den ersten worauf ich da seh,war der spongebob


----------



## norman68 (9. Mai 2007)

Gute Nachricht 

Den Sandabbau in Ungelstetten und in Röthenbach b.StW wird es laut Zeitung heute nicht geben teilte der Bund Naturschutz mit.

Ciao Norman


----------



## Beerchen (9. Mai 2007)

norman68 schrieb:


> Gute Nachricht
> 
> Den Sandabbau in Ungelstetten und in Röthenbach b.StW wird es laut Zeitung heute nicht geben teilte der Bund Naturschutz mit.
> 
> Ciao Norman


*SUPER !!!*
Gibt es vielleicht auch 'nen Link zu dem Zeitungsartikel 


[EDIT]
Hab doch noch was gefunden ...


> _Erste Erfolge der Proteste gegen Sandabbau im Nürnberger Reichswald_
> Zu der heute versandten Pressemitteilung 060-07 wurde uns freundlicherweise mitgeteilt, dass es bezüglich der Streichung des geplanten Vorranggebietes westlich Winkelhaid-Ungelstetten (QS 13) im Planungsausschuss heftigen Widerstand gab. Es wurde deshalb doch noch nicht endgültig gestrichen, sondern wird in einem ergänzenden Beteiligungsverfahren nochmals in die Anhörung der Träger öffentlicher Belange und der anerkannten Naturschutzverbände gehen.


Link zum Artikel beim Bund Naturschutz
Anscheinend müssen wir noch ein bisschen Daumendrücken ...
[/EDIT]


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Dolomo (10. Mai 2007)

Ich hab schon im April Unterschrieben.
Wäre schön wenn man etwas erreichen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

